# problem installing mysql help if you can please



## rick0607 (Jul 13, 2007)

i set up a home dedicated server, i followed a how to forge fedora 7 guide and it worked well on my other server, ive installed it on my second server and everything is working well other than mysql i cannot get it to install and it keeps telling me that files are missing,

i use these commands to run the instilation :-

yum install mysql mysql-devel mysql-server

then i get this:-

Loading "installonlyn" plugin
Setting up Install Process
Parsing package install arguments
fedora 100% |=========================| 2.1 kB 00:00
primary.sqlite.bz2 100% |=========================| 3.8 MB 00:06
updates 100% |=========================| 1.9 kB 00:00
Nothing to do

then i use this command as instructed:-

chkconfig --levels 235 mysqld on
/etc/init.d/mysqld start

and i get this error:- 

chkconfig --levels 235 mysqld on
error reading information on service mysqld: No such file or directory
/etc/init.d/mysqld start
-bash: /etc/init.d/mysqld: No such file or directory

so now im stuck on what to do next because if it wont let me install it what do i do ? reinstall the Os or is there a way to fix this problem ? 
Any help will be much apretiated

Regards rickie,


----------



## this213 (Jul 13, 2007)

yum install mysql-server

oops sorry, you have that too, here:

```
[[email protected] ~]$ rpm -qa | grep mysql
mysql-libs-5.0.37-2.fc7
mysql-server-5.0.37-2.fc7
mysql-libs-5.0.37-2.fc7
mysql-5.0.37-2.fc7
mysqlcc-0.9.8-fc5.1
php-mysql-5.2.2-3
```
also:

```
# /sbin/chkconfig mysqld --level 2345 on
# /etc/init.d/mysqld restart
```


----------



## rick0607 (Jul 13, 2007)

ok ill give that a try now thank you


----------



## rick0607 (Jul 13, 2007)

that also failed first command no problem second and third i got :-

# /sbin/chkconfig mysqld --level 2345 on
error reading information on service mysqld: No such file or directory
/etc/init.d/mysqld restart
-bash: /etc/init.d/mysqld: No such file or directory


----------



## this213 (Jul 13, 2007)

What did the first command I posted output?

```
rpm -qa | grep mysql
```


----------



## rick0607 (Jul 13, 2007)

it posted thew same as it did on yours i put it in and it showed :-


mysql-libs-5.0.37-2.fc7
mysql-server-5.0.37-2.fc7
mysql-libs-5.0.37-2.fc7
mysql-5.0.37-2.fc7
mysqlcc-0.9.8-fc5.1
php-mysql-5.2.2-3 


and stopped and did nothing went back to me being able to put in commands


----------



## rick0607 (Jul 13, 2007)

I have fixed my original problem but now i have got this error:- 



Welcome to phpMyAdmin 2.10.2

Probably reason of this is that you did not create configuration file. You might want to use setup script to create one.

Error
MySQL said: 

#2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured) 

if anyone at all can help me out it would be very appretiated


----------



## rick0607 (Jul 13, 2007)

ok i fixed that error but now im getting this error:-


Welcome to phpMyAdmin 2.10.2

Probably reason of this is that you did not create configuration file. You might want to use setup script to create one.

Error
MySQL said: 

#1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) 


phpMyAdmin was unable to read your configuration file!
This might happen if PHP finds a parse error in it or PHP cannot find the file.
Please call the configuration file directly using the link below and read the PHP error message(s) that you receive. In most cases a quote or a semicolon is missing somewhere.
If you receive a blank page, everything is fine.

./config.inc.php 


does anyone have any ideas or tips cos this is really confusing me now


----------



## this213 (Jul 13, 2007)

You have to open your the config.inc.php file found in the root directory of your phpMyAdmin installation and edit it to match your MySQL credentials


----------



## rick0607 (Jul 13, 2007)

already done all that


----------



## this213 (Jul 13, 2007)

rick0607 said:


> #1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)


Apparently not with the correct values - are you sure you edited the correct file?


----------



## sam222 (Jul 24, 2007)

rick 067, i have the same problems you described. i followed the instruction on how to forge fedora 7 guide and i get these same errors: 

chkconfig --levels 235 mysqld on
error reading information on service mysqld: No such file or directory
/etc/init.d/mysqld start
-bash: /etc/init.d/mysqld: No such file or directory

How did you fix your problem?

i followed instructions given by this213 and obtained same result.

please, help anyone


----------

